# Within The Snow (OC Fanfic)



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, ANOTHER story about everyone's favorite Oto-nin: Shibo  I decided to post my NEW-NEW fanfic about her here, since I want a couple more views than what I'm getting on fanfiction.net I'll post the link here, and whenever I've posted a new chappy, I'll try to link to that new chappy.

Summary: Will the past that has haunted Orochimaru's mind once again take over? As someone unexpected shows up, will it lead to disarray for the Snake Sannin? OroxOc, Kimixoc, one sided Sasuxoc. OC FF, contains language, and Tayuya. May change to M *depending*

OC's:
-Shibo Hebihime Uirusu- mine
-Inochi Uirusu- mine
-Ai Uirusu- mine
-Kuromaru Kyuu
-Denma- Franky's
Komacki Kaguya- Franky's
Others to come~

Fanart/ references: 

Current rating: 
M
-Sexual themes
-vulgar language
-blood & gore


Here's the first chappy, and the others
I accept positive criticism, but, if you don't like this fanfic, DON'T EVEN POST. Kthzbai~~~


----------



## Franky (Jan 17, 2010)

Use my characters if you want


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 17, 2010)

I was thinking of using Komacki later on  And Denma would be a hard to control scientist XD


----------



## Franky (Jan 17, 2010)

He always is...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 17, 2010)

I like it.
I nominate Rutsu! 

Ru: Go die
 Hi there...
Ru: O-o don't you da-

Ru:  god dammit...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 17, 2010)

sounds fun. use Yuki if you want


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 17, 2010)

Sweet,use the one I PM'ed Franky.(If he can re-PM it to you......)


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm going to use OC's as I see fit, I'm not just going to throw in OC's like I used toInotherowrds,Idunwannaoverloadmyfanficunlikefranky

I might write a chappy today


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 18, 2010)

:rofl
I see what you did there! I don't blame ya.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 18, 2010)

Franky, I'm not putting the blame on you causeilovesyouuuuuu But, A New Era was ended cause of the overload of peoples


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't think I've read that one.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 18, 2010)

New chappy is up now It's short, but I'll try to get another one up later ;_;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 18, 2010)

awesome :33


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you :33 Can anyone guess who the other scientist was?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes! Denma sex in this one too! Alright!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 19, 2010)

Haha, Clara got it right I should draw Denma shirtless Or something for ya


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 19, 2010)

O.o ok then....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 19, 2010)

Denma+Mayuri sex.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 24, 2010)

Ive read all the chaps so far. This is a very good story.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 26, 2010)

Chappy 8 is up~


It has lotsa rage and lol'z


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice chap Shibo. This is very good.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you very much

I got brain dead after Denma escaped


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jan 27, 2010)

very nice shibo


----------



## sabakunay (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, nice  It sure looks strange for Orochimaru to have a daughter  But it is cool, i like it 

Good job, it is very interesting!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you

Well, considering how smexy Oro was when he was younger, he had to have been around with a few gals:ho
Ai: ;-; *in heaven* I'm lonely...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jan 31, 2010)

I finally got chappy 9 up, it was bitchy ;-;


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 1, 2010)

Great chap Shibo.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Feb 1, 2010)

Love it. lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Feb 3, 2010)

There's the new chappy  It was being a bitch last night,so I uploaded it via my iTouch at school

And now I fixed it Official chappy is up~!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice Chap Shibo.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 9, 2010)

HEY LOOK A CHAPPY

Enjoy, I finally got over a bit of my miserys


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 10, 2010)

very nice shibo


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you :33

Not surprised of what Shibo found?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 10, 2010)

nope. i expected as much


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 10, 2010)

I wanna have evilness in my next chater


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 10, 2010)

go for it  i wanna see how that works out


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 10, 2010)

The thing is I would have to change it to M


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Apr 10, 2010)

do iiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttt xD


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 11, 2010)

This evilness you speak of, does it involve frills in any way?

Frills are evil. They are eviler than evil itself.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a frilly loli dress


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice chap Shibo.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 29, 2010)

its epic~~~~


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 29, 2010)

thank you for thinking so~!

 milllllld i*c*st is miiiiiild


----------



## Sasuke Luver (May 29, 2010)

very mild lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (May 29, 2010)

Shibo: But that wasn't even me ;A;
Kimi: Say WHAAT? o-o
Oro: >///<"


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 3, 2010)

Chappy 13's up It includes a new love rival!:ho


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 4, 2010)

epic epicness.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 4, 2010)

interesting


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 4, 2010)

Who likes Kuromaru?


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 4, 2010)

Yuki: *raises hand*
really?
Yuki: what? i like him already


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 4, 2010)

Shibo: But...;-;
Kimi: He made me angry D/<
Shibo: What did he say?
Kimi: *freezes up* uh...uhh...
Shibo: 

He's going to actually be important later on


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 4, 2010)

oh really? now i can't wait to see


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 4, 2010)

*goes off to write the next chappy* Woot, I'm on a roll!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 4, 2010)

Yuki: do they go boom?
 wait and see. I'm eager as well lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 4, 2010)

Chappy 14 is up!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 4, 2010)

Yuki:  
amazing shibo! great job!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you

I wanna add smut, but then it'd go up to M...
Shibo: Smut? What's smut?
Oro: *covering Shibo's ears* PROTECT THE INNOCENT


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 4, 2010)

do it~
Yuki:  you wont regret it~


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 4, 2010)

I'll write it tomorrow, it'll have mild smut in it, so I don't think I would need to promote it


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 4, 2010)

awesome~


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 4, 2010)

Now, I've updated with three chappys You better update, too


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 4, 2010)

don't worry lol. I've been working on a smut chapter


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 4, 2010)

I wanna read the smut


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 4, 2010)

you shall. tomorrow before i go to work lol. I'm trying to get it as dirty as i can


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 4, 2010)

Okie*chuckles evily*

I might also write some i*c*st tomorrow as a one-shot


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice update


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 4, 2010)

Tank you :33

Do you like Kuromaru?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 4, 2010)

Meh, not really.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 4, 2010)

Cause he's a jerk? :33
Kimi: Or that he's a pedo? :33
Shibo: Or that he's working with Denma? :33


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 4, 2010)

All of the above.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 4, 2010)

I see.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 5, 2010)

Chappy 15 up


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 5, 2010)

nice update.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 5, 2010)

chunin exam, awesome 
Yuki: :33 i loved that place~


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 5, 2010)

Shibo: I hate tests! 
I kinda like them
Shibo:  How can you like them?!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 5, 2010)

Yuki: i coulda helped you 
yes, the evil genius brags yet again. chap yet again was great


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 5, 2010)

Shibo: But I gots a 100...
 tank you~!
Shibo: I have a feeling someone's stalking me... o-o


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 6, 2010)

Codi: You better watch your back Shibo


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 6, 2010)

Shibo: I always watch my back...
No, yo don't


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 6, 2010)

Codi: Well if you dont, you better start.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2010)

New chapter up, now with more blood and fighting


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 10, 2010)

i know the girl~
 Kabuto got his glasses broke again? wow lol
great chappy shibo


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2010)

I gave a little hint, didn't I?

I thought he always had broken glasses Should've switched to contacts
Thank you :33 Next will be that little month break thing, it's gonna get saaad ;/;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 10, 2010)

yes lol
oh really? now i wanna read


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2010)

I hope others see it

Yeah, it's meloncholy-ish, I'll write on Sunday


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 10, 2010)

same lol.
ok lol, gives me a couple days to write a chapter or two lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a b-day party to go to Saturday, tomorrow I MIGHT write it, highly doubtful


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice update.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 13, 2010)

chapter?????


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 13, 2010)

It's coming

But, it's raining *wants to dance in the rain*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 13, 2010)

ok~

 its cloudy here. i want rain


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm not saying much, all that Kimimaro is gonna get bitch slapped

It's a thunderstorm, may not get interwebs if it hits a telephone poll, can't go outside


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 13, 2010)

bitch slapped? this ought to be interesting


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 13, 2010)

It is I'm thinking of adding a bit of smut to it, too


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 13, 2010)

now i wanna read it more


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 13, 2010)

Still debating, trying to make it a nice round 1500 word chappy *only on ~600 words*


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 13, 2010)

New chappy up, next one will have near-smut <3


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 13, 2010)

Yuki: o.o ghost!? *hides under chair*
nice one


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 13, 2010)

Yus, but something terrible will happen 

Ai: ;-;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 13, 2010)

terrible? oh fun
Yuki: o.o


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 13, 2010)

Shibo: pek
Yus, very terrible I'll write probably Tuesday or so...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice chap.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 15, 2010)

chap?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 15, 2010)

As soon as I can


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 15, 2010)

ok...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 15, 2010)

Just need to remember how I was gonna write it

Yeah, this is gonna be M


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 15, 2010)

M you say? lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 15, 2010)

Updated to M, this chappy is a smexy smexy one <3


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 15, 2010)

poor kimi....
Yuki:  damn shibo, get more action going on


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 15, 2010)

Shibo: So close So damn close...


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 15, 2010)

Yuki:  so close, yet so far
 epic near smut lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 15, 2010)

Indeed, and it's just a sample of what will happen in the long distant future
Shibo: Kimi-kunnnn...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 15, 2010)

That sucks.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 22, 2010)

chap?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 22, 2010)

In two days or so. I have to help parents today and tomorrow at their work ^^"


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 22, 2010)

oh ok........


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 22, 2010)

Actually, it might be up tomorrow, I got some done before I had to get off my laptop^^"


----------



## cdoerres13 (Jun 22, 2010)

i need to et typing on my FanFiction... I haven't even started...but yet I have written the entire thing... 17 spiral notebooks!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm in school, chappy will be up a fews after I get home!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 24, 2010)

:33 yay~ oh yea, I posted a chap too lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 24, 2010)

chappy is up


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 24, 2010)

yuki:  a party eh? hehe....
excellent there lol. even though i dislike Kuro...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 24, 2010)

Shibo: Who said it was a party? o3o
Well, Kuromaru is kinda like an emotional support backup for situations like that
Shibo: ;3;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 24, 2010)

yuki:  kill him with fire~
oh i see...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 24, 2010)

I'll work on the next one starting now o3o


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 24, 2010)

ok 
Yuki: >:3


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 24, 2010)

Theres too many -marus. I got confused.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 24, 2010)

Wait, are you getting Kidomaru and Kuromaru consufed?!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 24, 2010)

looks like he is


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 24, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


>



Silence, I KILL YOU!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 24, 2010)

Shibo: You hurt her, you deal with me *-*
 I'm loved! I think... So, next chappy will be up tomorrow, after my freshman in high school is over!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 24, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Shibo: You hurt her, you deal with me *-*



Codi: You do anything to him, you deal with _me_.

Let's not start fighting, now.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 26, 2010)

chapy up


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 26, 2010)

Yuki:  that idiot deserved that!
love the naruto abuse there


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you
Shibo: I HATE THAT HYPER BALL OF
Oro: =_________= GO. TO. SLEEP.
Shibo: ;//////;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 26, 2010)

your welcome
Yuki:


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 27, 2010)

Aright, my fanfic is now old enough to drink!

If you get it, you get a rep


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 27, 2010)

oh i get it~  chappy 21 and you gotta be 21 to drink

Yuki: chucking water bottles at fighters is rude


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 27, 2010)

Shibo: *napping*
Hebi: So? Master can't help it, she was bored and hot


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 27, 2010)

Yuki: still rude :|


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 27, 2010)

Hebi: A-at least she didn't get jumped ^^" No one liked my fighting?: ;3;


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice update.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 27, 2010)

I put in lots of gory shit
Hebi: The bleeding eye, WTF?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 27, 2010)

Bleeding eye? Someone say bleeding eye?

 I'll gladly take the blood... and the eye. If you find it, I need something to jelly-up my toast.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 27, 2010)

Vampire:  that was my eye...
Shibo: Go away, vampy >:l
Vampire: I can't come out? >:l


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 27, 2010)

inner: Ohhh... vampire. Vampire eyes are especially delicious.
(hunting for eye) Oh yeah. Must find eye!! RAWRS!!

Nice chaps, shibo.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 27, 2010)

Vampire: ;-; *hides*
Thank you I was waiting for you and your reaction to the smut scene


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh you...


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 27, 2010)

I have read enough, Clara And in about 20 or 30 chapters from now it'll be a full-on smut set


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 27, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> I have read enough, Clara And in about 20 or 30 chapters from now it'll be a full-on smut set



Sounds very interesting.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 29, 2010)

Latest chappy is uuuuuup! *o*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 29, 2010)

Yuki:  your not a miracle worker? oh damn...
xD that was such a good one. cheered me up for the day lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 29, 2010)

It did for me too
Shibo:  I bring misery on all my foes~!


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jun 29, 2010)

after a long day of essays and making fun of fellow classmates.
Yuki:  your scarey at times


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jun 29, 2010)

And after a grueling day of killing wasps that make me cry *w*
Shibo: o-o"


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice chap.
Codi: Haha, no sake for Shibo.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 3, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
YOU ALL THOUGHT I CAN'T WRITE HOT i*c*st
WELL, I JUST DID
AND NOW I THINK IT BACKFIRED ON ME


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 3, 2010)

like as in bad mental images or not as good as you want it to be?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 3, 2010)

Not just mental... It came out fine


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 3, 2010)

i think i know what it is


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 3, 2010)

I know Next chappy shouldn't have smut in it, just a bit a kissin and a grope or two...
Shibo: A GROPE OR TWO?!
 You awaken...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 4, 2010)

Lawl. Drunk Orochimaru is a horndog.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 4, 2010)

Pretty much 
Shibo: *hisses* >///<


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 4, 2010)

Now we just need chaps from S.L. and M.F.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 5, 2010)

i'm working on it!!!!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 6, 2010)

Let them take their time  Good chappys come from slow writing and alot of ideas that can take days to accumulate


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 6, 2010)

^ agreed there


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 6, 2010)

Right now, I'm writing a chappy only cause I know what's gonna happen cause I thought about it all day yesterday *gets back to work*


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 6, 2010)

thats good. just still have to work on the other one for me lol


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 6, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Let them take their time  Good chappys come from slow writing and alot of ideas that can take days to accumulate



I wasnt saying we need them right away.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 9, 2010)

Chappy up!

Here's the lullabye based off Shibo's:


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice update.

Codi: Pissed Orochimaru is pissed.

Ya. Hes about as scary as the other you.

Demon Codi: ROOOOOOAAARR!!!!

Codi: o_______O Eh, not really.

O_______o Ya, your right.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 10, 2010)

Shibo: Think about if he gets drunk.... o-o"

Ai: ;3;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 10, 2010)

oro drunk would be madness


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, Oro isn't drunk, but he's denying in a flashback D:


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 20, 2010)

CHAPPY. NOW. IT'S THERE


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Jul 21, 2010)

xD shibo in the paper! 
Yuki:  i wouldn't have bothered with any of it


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Jul 31, 2010)

Did I forget to say the fanfic was updated a bit ago? D:


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 1, 2010)

uh yup lol


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh, well, I am almost done with the next.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
 FUK, I FORGOT TO SAAAAVEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 1, 2010)

again!?


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 1, 2010)

I think my autosave fucking hates me


----------



## cdoerres13 (Aug 2, 2010)

U can use mah character if you would like, her name is Kagome Uchiha, she is a distant relation to Sasuke, but she eventually starts to hate him, and she Loves Orochimaru and Itachi!!!


----------



## cdoerres13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Miss Fortune said:


> :rofl
> I see what you did there! I don't blame ya.



love ur spoiler!!!!!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 2, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> Oh, well, I am almost done with the next.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



That sucks. Hopefully you didnt lose too much.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 2, 2010)

yea  i wanna know what happens next


----------



## cdoerres13 (Aug 2, 2010)

ditto
: once I go back to school, I will no longer be able to read your story Shibo!


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 7, 2010)

New chappy :33


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 7, 2010)

awesome~


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 7, 2010)

you read it already?! It's, like, 2k+ words ;~;


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 7, 2010)

yup  im a fast reader


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 7, 2010)

Shibo: *looks dead*
o.o"


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 7, 2010)

Epic.


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 7, 2010)

Indeed


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 12, 2010)

Holy **** on a **** sandwich! Shibo with a scythe? Thats scary. 0_____o


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 12, 2010)

She is starting to train for something that she will use quite a bit in the future


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Aug 12, 2010)

Ah, I see. Cant wait to see that.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Aug 13, 2010)

Yuki: i bet its fake xD
wanna see what happens next already xD


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Aug 13, 2010)

Shibo: It's slipery! D:
Tayuya: God dammit to fucking hell...e_e
o.o"


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Sep 27, 2010)

Chapp? :33


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Sep 28, 2010)

When Clara posts another one I'll post two


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Sep 28, 2010)

Shibo Hebihime Uirusu said:


> When Clara posts another one I'll post two



Ok I'll wait :33


----------



## Shibo Hebihime Uirusu (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey look it's a new chapter~


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a feeling Shibo wont listen to Orochimaru.


----------



## Sasuke Luver (Oct 18, 2010)

evil~


----------

